# Nos Smiths



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Anyone see this?

Anyone buy it?

I dont think Ive ever seen a NOS one for sale before...

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vie...em=130284740645


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

No but after looking at it, it looks more like brand new than NOS :huh: and yes I'm aware that's what NOS is supposed to be but this really something else.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

Looks the real deal


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I prefer my wabied one!

just full of lived in life.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

The NOS one looks great but there's something about the Wabi on PG's that seems to look right for a watch of that age.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Out of interest, what sort of price does a Smiths military in the sort of well worn condition that's appropriate to it's age usually sell for?

I can't imagine that the NOS one will be worn much. Otherwise it wouldn't be NOS. Almost seems a shame really.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

I really like the Smiths W10 and have a few examples that I've picked up over the years. I have a question about the crown though: the very first example I found had the wide crown (which I like and is very easy to work) like pg's does as shown above. Sadly, it had the wrong handset and it's been a struggle to correct it.










My latest has a more narrow crown like the NOS one shown on eBay:










Does anyone know if the thicker crown is the only correct one, or (as with many milwatches) is there more than one correct version?


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

My narrow crown is '67 and the wide crown is '68.

How many years has it been that we're looking for hands Chris? :cry2:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

mine is a 69 and I was told it has the wrong crown, but who knows for sure? Mine had what looked like tipex all over the minutes hand when I got it :huh: That's all I've had done to it, just cleaned the hands, I like it as it is, with it's hidden history.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Chris, try contacting Bob Frazier at TZ-UK. He bought a lot of spare parts a while back. He got mostly cases and dials, but IIRC he has some hands in there.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Noah fuller on the Seiko citizen forum has hands made in HK , it would need to be a new commission and maybe expensive and probably need to commit to a lot, but I bet there are more than a few needed out there...

Maybe see on the MWR if there is a market for aftermarket hands for these?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

you did it wrong Chris

The modern way is to just post Someone tell me where I can get hands for my smiths w10 NOW! h34r:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

pg tips said:


> you did it wrong Chris
> 
> The modern way is to just post Someone tell me where I can get hands for my smiths w10 NOW! h34r:




You're doing it all wrong PG.

IF YOU WANT TO BE TAKEN SERIOUSLY YOU HAVE TO WRITE IN CAPS!!!!111!!!one11!!


----------

